# distances in qatar



## Baabaa_inthedunes (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi you guys!!!

I m new here, I would appreciate it if I got some help!

My friend and I just got our contract to a school in Doha, QATAR and we are really excited. However since we are at different schools our locations differ as well. Can some kindly inform us how many minutes is Dafna and Mamoura away from each other?

We are daydream right now and wonder if we should rent a car? Are we allowed to drive before our resident visas arrive, which takes 3 months?? thanks :clap2:


----------

